# regular polish over acrylic nails? Please help!



## Lina2121 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi everyone, I am at a total loss with nail polish / nail care topics. My nails are very very short, partially from breaking a lot due to my hobbies (lifting, gardening) and also because I'll just pull at them or bite them when nervous. 

Either way, here is my QUESTION:  Can I get acrylics put on at the nail salon, but a regular nail polish over them (a specific Essie color that I need)?

The reason I am asking is because I am a bridesmaid in an upcoming wedding... it is going to be a very important time for my family. The bride has requested we wear a specific shade of Essie polish. I could easily just paint my stubby little nails that color, but I REALLY want to have everything tip top. I was thinking of getting acrylics put on, but would need this Essie color on the nails. 

I looked around online and found a lot of posts of how to *change* the color of your acrylic nails, which I could do too.... but if getting them with Essie in the first place is possible I'd rather just do that and then if I want to change them later to something else after the wedding. 

Please post any comments and advice!!!! Thank you all!


----------



## Melissa Rebecca (Apr 16, 2018)

That's not a problem. They'll just paint the acrylics with your Essie polish then put a UV top coat on last. I've had this done before and researched threads online to confirm. You can youtube or google "acrylic nails with regular nail polish" and tons of stuff comes up. Good luck!


----------



## UVHero (Jun 9, 2018)

You should consider reading this article. it helped me to make a choice. It's very insightful and helpful article. I've chosen acrylics for myself because they last longer than two weeks and may even last up to a month with proper maintenance. Hope it helps!


----------

